# برنامج Mastercam X4 MU3 NetHASP crack Win32/Win64



## حمدى 12 (4 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ..


برنامج Mastercam X4 MU3 







​اولا تثبيت برنامج Mastercam X4 

http://updates.mastercam.com/X4/release/mastercamX4-web.exe

ثانيا برنامج Mastercam X4 MU3 الحديث

http://updates.mastercam.com/x4/mu3/mastercamx4-mu3-web.exe

الكراك برنامج Mastercam X4 MU3 NetHASP crack Win32/Win64

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?1x2mqn4nzno


Here is new NetHASP crack for Mastercam X2-X4 MU3
1) It is the same Mastercam X2-X4 NetHASP USB-Emul crack I shared befor but with new dumps!
2) If you have b]Mastercam X2-X4 NetHASP USB-Emul crack already installed you need only
2.1. register new dump (mcamX4_MU3-dealer-unlim.reg or mcamX4_MU3-industrial-unlim.reg). Dealer dump has got extended functionality!
2.2. Restart USB-Emulator
If you have no got Mastercam X2-X4 NetHASP USB-Emul crack installed see readme_Win32.txt and readme_Win64.txt in crack archive


مهم جيداااااااااا
تثبيت برنامج Mastercam X4 ، حدد نوع سيم> NetHASP فقط 


مع تحيات حمدى 12
غزة الهاشم 
:73:​


----------



## benali25 (14 مارس 2010)

لا استطيع تحميل الkrack لmastercam x4 من الرابط هل من حل بارك الله فيكم و فيمن تحبون benali


----------



## حمدى 12 (14 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ..

تفضل ياخى benali25

الرابط الكراك برنامج Mastercam X4 MU3 NetHASP crack Win32/Win64
http://www.mediafire.com/?1x2mqn4nzno


----------



## عمر محمد أحمد (14 يونيو 2010)

أريد طريقه تفعيل البرنامج عن طريق الكراك Mastercam X4 MU3 NetHASP crack Win32/Win64مشكوراااااااااااااااا أخى


----------



## حمدى 12 (14 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ..

تفضل ياخى عمر
*درس تنزيل برنامج mastercamx4 و mastercamx4-mu2 وشرح لعمل الكرك وجى كود*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t168489.html


----------



## eagl 1 (15 يونيو 2010)

هل يعمل البرنامج على جهاز 64 processor


----------



## سعد المغربي (2 أغسطس 2010)

الله يعطيك الف الف الف الف عافيه

تم التجربه والحمد لله اشتغل على ويندوس فيستا

بس اذا ممكن تكمل معروفك وتحط ماستركام للسوليد ووركس 2006 اكون لك شاكر

والله يعطيك الف الف عافيه

اخوك سعد الشعرة


----------



## حمدى 12 (2 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته

​أخي سعد المغربي 
أتحط ماستركام للسوليد ووركس 2006 
هو مش شامل أدوات مثيل MASTERCAM X5 FOR SOLIDWORKS 

الشامل أدوات هو منفصل بحاله مثيل Mastercam X4 MU3 و أسرع​


----------



## سعد المغربي (4 أغسطس 2010)

الله يعطيك العافيه على الرد اخوي حمدي

انا الحين قاعد انزل السوليد ووركس 2010 بس ناقص يوم او يومين وان شاء الله يكون نزل عندي واجرب الماستر كام x5 الموجود في المنتدى واتمنى يكون شغال

و دعواتكم تضبط معاي المكينه 

و الله يعطيك الف عافيه

اخوك سعد الشعرة


----------



## سعد المغربي (5 أغسطس 2010)

تمت التجربه للماستر كام mastercam x5 للسوليد ووركس 2010 والحمد لله اشتغل البرنامج

والمكينه لم تكتمل بعد

ودعواتكم معانا

اخوكم سعد الشعرة


----------



## هشام المتوكل (9 سبتمبر 2010)

الله يعطيك العافيه 
الله يعطيك العافيه 
الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## islamdesing (19 سبتمبر 2010)

انا سطبت سوليد وركس 2010ولكن برنامج ماستر كام x5مش شغال معاة حد عندة حل


----------



## Eng.Alamri (6 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 

انا حملت mastercam x4 ونصبت البرنامج بس ما اشتغل معي 

انا جهازي 64 


تكفون ابي حل بسرعه ​


----------



## mezmez (21 ديسمبر 2011)

الله يحفظك


----------



## chiguer (17 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم.مشكور اخي( حمدي 12)على البرنامج ولقد تم الانزال الا انني لم اتمكن من انزال 64bit ***** الكراك ويندوز 64 ارجو ان تتكرم وتعيد انزاله من جديد .جعله الله لك في ميزان حسناتك...


----------



## الزهراني2013 (19 يناير 2013)

*رد: برنامج Mastercam X4 MU3 NetHASP ***** Win32/Win64*

السلام عليكم اخوي حمدي12 انا حملت برنامج الماستر كام x3 ماهو راضي يشتغل كل مااشغله يطلع ايقونه مكتوب فيهاNo sim found وابغى منك تساعدني واكون لك من الشاكرين


----------



## nabildz21 (29 يناير 2013)

*رد: برنامج Mastercam X4 MU3 NetHASP ***** Win32/Win64*

لا استطيع تحميل الkrack لmastercam x4 من الرابط هل من حل بارك الله فيكم


----------



## eyadinuae (29 يناير 2013)

*رد: برنامج Mastercam X4 MU3 NetHASP ***** Win32/Win64*

بارك الله بك على الجهد الجهيد ولكن لم استطيع تنزيل الكراك هل من الممكن رفعه لنا من جديد ؟


----------



## abou youcef (11 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم إخواني
أحاول تثبيت mastercam x8 لكن يطلع هذا : glثw64.dll missing
هل من طريقة لتثبيته


----------

